# problem bei druck von html seite!



## Devil Noxx (14. April 2003)

hi,

ich hab mir eine druckversion in php gebastelt, dies aber nur nebenbei.
naja, wie ihr das sicher kennt ist beim drucken einer html seite oben links (also auf dem ausgedruckten papier) der Name der Seite und oben rechts "Seite x von y", unten links die url und unten rechts datum.

dies kann man zwar clientmässig (hab ich nur beim IE getestet) austellen, bringt mir aber nicht viel, da ich es allgemein für DIESE seite austellen will.
gibt es eine möglichkeit dies über den server auszuschalten?

thx

Devil


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. April 2003)

wie du schon richtig erkannt hast ist das browser abhängig und da hast du nunmal keinen Einfluss drauf


----------



## Devil Noxx (14. April 2003)

hm..najo schade  , aber man kanns ja mal versuchen


----------



## venom (6. August 2003)

Da hab ich jetzt auch nochmal ne Frage zu:

Wo kann ich das im IE ausschalten?


----------



## boelkstoff (6. August 2003)

Datei-> SYeite einrichten


----------

